# New Headlamp by Spark: SD5 (all flood type)



## ibu (Jun 17, 2011)

The forum search does not match on "SD5", so may be you are interested in a hint to an annoucement of a new headlamp SD5 by Spark:
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/spark/4765-neue-spark-sd5-serie.html (with pictures)

That thread has been posted by: Tommy Zhou, Sales and Marketing director Spark Technology Inc.

Some data:

all flood type
5 modes
max. 500 lumen
65 mm x 34 mm
lighter than a ST6
2 x 14500, 2 x AA, 3 x AAA
built-in magnet
on the market probably in about 3 month


----------



## Szemhazai (Jun 17, 2011)

xyber said:


> Here is the SD5!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At CPF marketplace on 05-17-2011 05:00 and some other posts


----------



## ibu (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry. May be the search function of the forum cannot deal with 3-character-words?


----------



## Bolster (Jun 17, 2011)

This light has been kicking around in posts to other threads for awhile, but we haven't had a thread devoted to it here in the headlamps subforum until now, so it's high time we do! I'm really looking forward to this light. You already know how I feel about the unrealized potential of 2AA lights.

But neutral tints have ruined me, so much as I like the idea of the SD5, I'll be waiting until it shows up in neutral garb (SD5-NW?). But what has me salivating is the idea of 150 lm (or anything close to it) for 8 hours. A bright flood light that covers an entire shift! Swoon. How long before this light is attached to every night-work hard hat? Performance wise it looks like it will leave the work-designed Pixa 1 gagging in the dust. 

Very interesting Spark retained the "cylinder" format, rather than the "rectangular" format you see for most 3AAA and 4AAA and the few 2AA lights that exist. I'm still trying to get my mind around that; seems it would add some unnecessary bulk to the design for a 2AA configuration. Also in the mockup, it appears the light can't be removed from the cradle (or if it can, with difficulty, as the silicone rings are set into the light). But, it does allow the same simple rotational adjustment you see in single-cell headlamps.

Now add threads to that bezel and sell me after-market accessories such as filters and lenses. 

PS: Ibu, I've had bad results whenever searching for the SD5, maybe there is a character limitation of the search function just as you say?


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow. How many headlamps am I going to own after the end of the year? I know I don't have the money, but I might have to get one of these and zebra's 502 too!! I assume XML??


----------



## tedh (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, that cylinder design is very interesting. I would speculate it might be just a straightforward choice based on what is easiest for them to machine (all their other stuff to date seems to start out as aluminum rods). More intriguingly, the cylinder may let them bore out different channels for the three different cell types. I don't read German, for a moment there it seemed the SD5 would take all three different cell types in one body, but I think that's wishful thinking on my part. 

Ted


----------



## ibu (Jun 18, 2011)

tedh said:


> I don't read German, for a moment there it seemed the SD5 would take all three different cell types in one body


You are right. The Spark sales and marketing director wrote that in that thread.


----------



## insanefred (Jun 18, 2011)

So, would this light have a battery pack in the back or use the batteries inside the cylinder?


----------



## Bolster (Jun 18, 2011)

Cells inside the cylinder, and apparently, able to accept different cells!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 19, 2011)

One problem is the low is not low enough in any of their lights. 2 or 3 lumens for a couple of lights, most are in the 8 or 10 lumen range for low.


----------



## jake25 (Jun 19, 2011)

Beacon of Light: Spark is going to address this as well as some possible adjustments to UI


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope the high CRI xm-l's come out soon. A 80 min CRI 4000K CCT would be preferable. T5 bin should be achievable.
This would be perfect for grilling at night!


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 20, 2011)

A cylindrical body design also negates the need for a separate, dedicated adjustment system; you can just make the retaining loops on the headband bracket a little tight and turn the body by hand in the bracket.


----------



## acrosteve (Aug 20, 2011)

Any new information as to when this will be available? Looks like a very attractive alternative to the ST6


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 20, 2011)

acrosteve said:


> Any new information as to when this will be available?


 
10th Sept is mentioned. But you know how manufacturers' release dates are...


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if they're going to use battery carriers to allow the different cell configurations. With the cylindrical design they could include a separate carrier for each of the different options. That way they can make the internal space as large as possible for different cell configurations for more flexibility. If it can up to 2x14500 there's no reason they couldn't also make a carrier that would allow the use of 123's and 16340's as well. Or maybe you just specify the carrier you want and buy others for different configurations as you need.

I agree with Bolster on the threaded bezel thing... some nice screw on filters that give a genuine night vision green (405 nm), or a true deep red (670 nm), and a true moon-mode would make this the perfect light for night work, astronomy, camping, etc.

I still prefer the T-body of the regular ST5 and ST6 though; headlamps that have their emitters recessed or even flush with the front of the body always give me glare in my glasses. I can see the objective of my ST5 when I have it on, but it doesn't bother me, because glare actually makes the tunnel vision effect worse for me.


----------

